# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  Как подредактировать обмен между УТ 10.3 и Бух. 2.0?

## AVS300

Подскажите как изменить настройку обмена из УТ 10.3 в Бух. 2.0 так, чтобы загруженные и проведенные документы "Поступления на расчетный счет" и "Списания с расчетного" счета не замещались при повторном обмене.

Пример. Перенесли документы по банку, бухгалтер исправил счета затрат, потом в УТ перепровели документы (восстановили последовательность) , перегрузили ещё раз - всё что правил бухгалтер - затерлось...
Хучу избежать такой ситуации повторно.

----------


## CyberNut

Отредактировать настройку обмена можно загрузив правила обмена в конфигурацию "Конвертация данных", а там их уже можно корректировать по своему усмотрению.
В обработчиках событий там можете прописать практически любую требуемую логику работы.

----------


## AVS300

Всё получилось!!!
Если кому интересно:
Для поступлений и списаний с рс в обработчик событий "при загрузке" Вставил проверку 
Если Объект <> Неопределено Тогда
  Если Объект.Проведен Тогда
    НеЗамещатьОбъект = Истина;
  КонецЕсли;
КонецЕсли;

----------


## AVS300

> Если Объект <> Неопределено Тогда
>   Если Объект.Проведен Тогда
>     НеЗамещатьОбъект = Истина;
>   КонецЕсли;
> КонецЕсли;


Выяснилось, что правильнее так:

Если ОбъектНайден Тогда
	НеЗамещатьОбъект = Объект.Проведен
КонецЕсли;

----------


## WHITE26

могу сбросить новую обработку выгрузка УТ 10-бп2,0 8.2

----------

lthmvbot (26.04.2012)

----------


## aljas2006

> могу сбросить новую обработку выгрузка УТ 10-бп2,0 8.2


Добрый день!
Прошу сбросить на aljas2006@mail.ru

----------


## Ognedar

> могу сбросить новую обработку выгрузка УТ 10-бп2,0 8.2


Пожалуйста сбрось ognedar@gmail.com

----------


## timkoly

День добрый можно получить правила выгрузки или обработку выгрузки из ут 10.3.15.9 в БП 2.0.32.6 на почту timkoly@mail.ru
С увадением

----------


## clod934

*WHITE26*, Пришлите, пожалуйста, на vic@kis.ru 
Большое человеческое спасибо

----------


## voffffka

мне тоже если можно kozlovparus@mail.ru

----------


## aliksandr_asb

Пожалуйста тоже скиньте выгрузку правил из УТ в Бух 2.0 на alik_asbapov@mail.ru

----------


## es-natali

Можно мне тоже выгрузку правил из УТ в Бух 2.0 на natali_es@mail.ru
За ранее спасибо

----------


## konstz43

Всем просящим правила выгрузки: загляните в каталог шаблонов конфигураций на своем компьютере, %номер_версии%/обмены данными/  
Там найдете эти правила вместе с описанием настройки совместного использования УТ и БП.

----------


## i_gnat

Пожалуйста скиньте и мне правила выгрузки из УТ в Бух 2.0 на t-otd@mail.ru

----------


## bes05

Пожалуйста скиньте и мне правила выгрузки из УТ в Бух 2.0 на bes-05@bk.ru, а то как представлю, что конец квартала, так повешаться хочется от одной мысли от мучений при предстоящем переносе

----------


## alex00013

WHITE26, Пришлите, пожалуйста, на myakin.a@mail.ru Большое Вам спасибо

----------


## yurasn

Пожалуйста тоже скиньте выгрузку правил из УТ в Бух 2.0 на yurasn@mail.ru

----------


## aljas2005

Пожалуйста тоже скиньте выгрузку правил из УТ10,3(в том числе и базовой) в Бух 2.0  и обратно    в УТ 10,3     на aljas2005@rambler.ru
А может у Вас есть выгрузка из ЗУП ПРОФ в БП 2,0 и обратно?
Спасибо!

----------


## lthmvbot

> могу сбросить новую обработку выгрузка УТ 10-бп2,0 8.2


Добрый человек! Сбросьте пожалуйста и мне roseandfire@mail.ru

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## aljas2005

> могу сбросить новую обработку выгрузка УТ 10-бп2,0 8.2


Пожалуйста тоже скиньте выгрузку правил из УТ в Бух 2.0 и мне

----------


## Svetlana_K

Добрый день! и мне пожалуйста. Спасибо огромное. ssss-v@yandex.ru

----------


## borisusman

Добрый день! и мне пожалуйста. Спасибо огромное. borisusman@rambler.ru

----------


## vikruchkoff

Пожалуйста перешлите обработку. Ну очень надо !!!      kruchkoff@gmail.com

----------


## A_l_e_x_2_isd

> могу сбросить новую обработку выгрузка УТ 10-бп2,0 8.2


Добрый день, прошу сбросить на efes_feps@mail.ru
спасибо

----------


## aljas2005

Сообщение от WHITE26

могу сбросить новую обработку выгрузка УТ 10-бп2,0 Пожалуйста и мне!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
aljas2005@rambler.ru

----------


## ZapMos

> могу сбросить новую обработку выгрузка УТ 10-бп2,0 8.2


Буду очень благодарен за эти правила. zapmos@mail.ru

----------


## Darly

> Подскажите как изменить настройку обмена из УТ 10.3 в Бух. 2.0 так, чтобы загруженные и проведенные документы "Поступления на расчетный счет" и "Списания с расчетного" счета не замещались при повторном обмене.


Настройкой обмена вопрос не решается, нужно в правилах обмена (использовать конфигурацию Конвертация данных) для объектов (документы Поступление и Списание с расчетного счета) выставить в настройках флаг "Не замещать существующие объекты в приемнике при загрузке, а только создавать новые и заполнять их". Но (!!!) не стоит этого делать, потому что все изменения, внесенные в УТ после 1 выгрузки уже не попадут в Бухгалтерию. Если вопрос в счетах учета расчетов с контрагентами, то эти настройки задаются в Бухгалтерии и не переносятся при обмене, а просто используются.

----------


## Gothicsense

буду безмерно благодарен если кто нибудь мне тоже скинет правила конвертации или обработку, заранее спасибо gothicsense@gmail.com

----------

